# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Ikea empezará a vender paneles solares de autoconsumo en España en cuanto la legislación lo permita

## NoRegistrado

http://www.europapress.es/economia/e...ampaign=buffer

A ver si es verdad, como hace en UK. Siempre y cuando nuestros dinosaurios en las empresas eléctricas lo permitan claro.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (02-oct-2015)

----------

